# Cross comes to DVD from Well Go USA June 23rd 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“… evocative cinematography conjuring disquieting imagery

that combines the mundane with the unnatural …” ~ ASIAN FILM STRIKE



*CROSS*



Hong Kong Superstar Simon Yam Stars in the Crime Thriller Debuting on DVD & Digital HD June 23 





PLANO, Texas. (May 6, 2015) – Internationally-acclaimed Hong Kong superstar Simon Yam
(Ip Man franchise, Iceman, Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life) stars as a serial killer in the horrifying crime thriller CROSS, debuting on DVD and digital HD June 23 from Well Go USA Entertainment. Devastated by his wife’s suicide, which according to his beliefs condemns her to hell, Lee Leung (Yam) decides to save as many souls as he can by killing suicidal people before they do it themselves. After surrendering himself to the police, he realizes that someone may have been pulling his strings all along. Written (along with Steve Woo) and directed by Daniel Chan (Triad), CROSS also stars Jason Chang (Poker King), Kenny Wong (Tomorrow is Another Day), Morning Mo (Canapy), Kageyama Yukihiko (Kano), Liu Kai Chi (The Stool Pigeon) and Nick Cheung (Triad Election, The Stool Pigeon).



Synopsis:

Leonard (Simon Yam) has finally found a way to quench his blood thirst by killing those who wish to die but are too afraid to kill themselves.



*CROSS *has a runtime of approximately 86 minutes and is not rated. 



DVD Catalog #: WGU01638D

DVD UPC Code: 812491016381

DVD Order Date: 5/19/15

DVD SRP: $24.98​


----------

